# 760i pics



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

I just posted some 760i pictures on my gallery site if you're interested in seeing them. The gallery is right at the top. Here's the link:

http://haueter.smugmug.com/


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Seneca said:


> I just posted some 760i pictures on my gallery site if you're interested in seeing them. The gallery is right at the top. Here's the link:
> 
> http://haueter.smugmug.com/


Very nice pictures indeed. Are these for Roundel?

Thanks


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Seneca said:


> I just posted some 760i pictures on my gallery site if you're interested in seeing them. The gallery is right at the top. Here's the link:
> 
> http://haueter.smugmug.com/


 Great photos. I am not sure how I feel about the glowing 'V 12' but it is a nice photo of it :thumbup:.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

Yes, these pictures will be in a Roundel article in the March issue.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Those wheels look even more hard to clean up close.  

Nice pics.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

You might want to also submit these to Bavarian Autosport under the "Modern 7" category. I did this few years ago, and it was in the catalog.


----------

